# Como confeccionar un cable rs232 para conectar una alarma lightsys



## rferreyra (Ago 26, 2014)

Alguien podría decirme como confeccionar el cable rs232 para conectar una central de alarma lightsys de risco a una pc mediante un puerto serial. el conector de la placa de la alarma tiene 3 patitas. ...


----------



## Lamas (Ago 26, 2014)

Sabes que señales tenes en los pines del conector de la placa?  Ese conector posee las señales del standard RS232?  De ser asi, hay que ubicar cual es el pin que lleva la referencia de tierra;  con ese ya ubicado, te quedan dos:  el que tenga un voltaje de entre unos +/- 3 a 12 voltios es el de transmision. el otro por supuesto es recepcion.  deberas entonces conectar la transmision de ese pin hacia la recepcion (pin 2) del puerto de la PC, las dos tierras van juntas y la recepcion de la placa la conectas a la transmision de la PC (pin 3).  Por cierto, como dijo alguien en alguna parte del foro, una foto no estaria de mas....


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 26, 2014)

Tal vez esto te sirva.


----------

